# Deadwood Movie on HBO Next Year



## trausch (Jan 8, 2004)

As Deadwood comes to an end I thought this would be interesting.



"Deadwood" Gets New Life

by Gina Serpe
Jun 5, 2006, 8:55 AM PT

Last month, HBO made the premature announcement that the upcoming third season of Deadwood would be its last. They were half right.

The cable net has reached an agreement with David Milch, the cuss-friendly western's creator and exec producer, to wrap up the drama next year with a pair of two-hour TV movies rather than a fourth season.

a d v e r t i s e m e n t

Watch The Vine @ E! Online

"I am thrilled that we were able to figure out a way to continue," Milch told the Hollywood Reporter. "No one was ready to let go of the show. And I am really glad we have found a way to proceed that works creatively."

For the past month, it was assumed that Deadwood would be DOA come its season premiere after HBO announced it would not be renewing the contract options for its series' stars, which were set to expire on the date of the season opener, June 11.

As it is, the cable net will need to renegotiate deals with the cast anyway to account for the difference between a full season's contract and a contract for two two-hour installments.

The show's swan song incarnation is a happy medium for both Milch and the network, who previously had discussed a truncated six-episode final season in lieu of a full-blown 12-episode order.

According to Variety, Milch took issue with the idea of a shortened fourth season as each episode of Deadwood takes place over the course of one day and wrapping up the goings-on at the doomed encampment in, per the show's time, just six days, would not do the show, or its fans, justice.

By using the new TV movie format, which HBO will tout as special event presentations, Milch will be able to abandon his one show-one day format and wrap up the drama without the time constraints.

The promise of a proper Deadwood send-off will likely ingratiate the network to both fans and critics, as the drama has proved to be a critical favorite--racking up five Emmys out of 11 nominations last year, as well as nabbing series star Ian McShane the Best Actor in a Drama nod at the 2005 Golden Globes as well as taking home a Peabody Award--and continued to be one of HBO's best performers last season.

But according to Variety, the show, set in the titular outlaw mining camp in the late 1870s, was also one of its priciest.

Each episode of the drama reportedly cost around $5 million to produce and took up to 16 days of shooting--a lot, even by HBO standards.

While no start or premiere date has yet been announced for the two-part four-hour series finale, it will need to revolve around Milch's production schedule for his new HBO pilot, John from Cincinnati. Production is expected to kick off shortly on that project, described as a "surf noir."

The third and final full season of Deadwood kicks off this Sunday on HBO.


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

Only problem is that there has been no forward movement since that announcement was made. Read an interview a few weeks ago (don't remember where) with Ian McShane and he was complaining rather vehemently about how Deadwood died and how even though there are two two hour movies planned nothing has actually been moved forward regarding if/when these will be made.


----------



## supham (Jan 15, 2003)

Does anyone have any update to this?

I just watched back to back to back season of this C#@!sucker and want to know if I will be seeing any more.

shannon


----------



## hawkamer (Jun 5, 2002)

According to this, filming of the Deadwood movies will start in June or July:

http://www.tvseriesfinale.com/2007/01/deadwood_where_are_the_hbo_movies.html


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I never noticed that each Deadwood episode to place in a single day.


----------



## c3po33 (Sep 1, 2002)

Does not look good for Deadwood movies: 

'DEADWOOD' MOVIES IN QUESTION

One deviation from the Albrecht playbook that spurred questions from TCA critics: The execs waffled on plans set by their predecessor to produce a pair of movies that would wrap up the story line of the canceled series "Deadwood." Plepler put the odds for greenlighting a film at "50-50," citing casts' commitments to other projects and the willingness of the series' creator, David Milch, to pursue it.

"If David is game for this and we can figure it out, we'll figure it out," Lombardo said.

Another factor that will play a part in resuming production on "Deadwood" will be the fate of Milch's new series, "John From Cincinnati," of which Plepler spoke supportively but stopped short of making a renewal announcement.

"The show is really finding an audience, and the audience is staying consistent," he said. "I think it's important to see where it goes, where David takes us, and we'll make that decision at the end of the season."

from:
http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20070713/tv_nm/hbo_dc_1


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

When Timothy Olyphant was doing press for Die Hard somebody asked him about this and he said "Don't hold your breath" (which I think is a direct quote).

...and here it is.


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

I'm glad Milch lost interest in Deadwood so he could pursue that suckfest that is John From Cincinnati.

Okay, so I only watched the first episode, but I wasn't impressed.


----------



## Chibbie (Jan 16, 2006)

DLiquid said:


> I'm glad Milch lost interest in Deadwood so he could pursue that suckfest that is John From Cincinnati.
> 
> Okay, so I only watched the first episode, but I wasn't impressed.


I'd give it two more episodes before you make that decision. The style of the show is very similar to Deadwood, so you might like it if you give it a chance. Plus, there are a lot of Deadwood actors in JFC.


----------



## Charlutz (Apr 7, 2005)

Chibbie said:


> I'd give it two more episodes before you make that decision. The style of the show is very similar to Deadwood, so you might like it if you give it a chance. Plus, there are a lot of Deadwood actors in JFC.


I'm watching JFC. It's had its moments, but I am mostly sticking with it because I am confused and curious about what the hell it all means. I would much rather have waited a year for it and had a conclusion to Deadwood.


----------



## Bananfish (May 16, 2002)

Chibbie said:


> I'd give it two more episodes before you make that decision. The style of the show is very similar to Deadwood, so you might like it if you give it a chance. Plus, there are a lot of Deadwood actors in JFC.


I understand that at a certain level, one might say that Deadwood is similar to JFC -- they're both dramas, they both have offbeat dialogue, and there's a ton of swearing -- but I really don't find JFC to really be anything like Deadwood.

The fundamental viewer mindset of Deadwood was "what's going to happen next?" while the fundamental viewer mindset of JFC is "what the heck is going on here?" That may not seem like a big difference, but to me it's worlds apart.


----------



## Chibbie (Jan 16, 2006)

Bananfish said:


> I understand that at a certain level, one might say that Deadwood is similar to JFC -- they're both dramas, they both have offbeat dialogue, and there's a ton of swearing -- but I really don't find JFC to really be anything like Deadwood.


The settings are obviously different - Deadwood was more of a historical fiction, where as JFC is more "super natural". But I think the writing style is similar.

OTOH, My wife doesn't like JFC for the same reason that she didn't really like Deadwood - the dialog is tricky, and it's kind of hard to follow. Basically it takes too much work to watch, like LOST or Arrested Development. Some people like to have all the answers handed to them by the end of each episode, i.e. Criminal Minds/CSI/Cold Case/Etc.



Bananfish said:


> The fundamental viewer mindset of Deadwood was "what's going to happen next?" while the fundamental viewer mindset of JFC is "what the heck is going on here?" That may not seem like a big difference, but to me it's worlds apart.


I guess it all depends on _why_ you liked Deadwood.

I get the "what the heck is going on here?" sentiment. After the first episode, I was thinking "I have no idea where this is going". But if you make it through the third episode, you will at least know "where" the show is going. You really can't make that assessment until then, IMO.

BTW, I still don't know "what" is going on exactly, but I want to know.


----------



## Chibbie (Jan 16, 2006)

Charlutz said:


> I would much rather have waited a year for it and had a conclusion to Deadwood.


I Agree :up:


----------



## macrho (Nov 19, 2005)

This is another example of a series finale that just left me feeling "blah". The Sopranos nailed that feeling and I dumped my HBO subscription. If they brought Deadwood back for a final movie, I'm not sure that it would be enough to entice me for even a 1 month subscription.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

The Washington Post reported today that the future of Deadwood depends on JFC being picked up for a second season...

HBO exec pegged the chances of more Deadwood at 50-50...


----------



## Bananfish (May 16, 2002)

Anubys said:


> The Washington Post reported today that the future of Deadwood depends on JFC being picked up for a second season...
> 
> HBO exec pegged the chances of more Deadwood at 50-50...


So which way does it cut if they don't pick up JFC for a second season?

(1) There will be Deadwood movies because Milch won't have JFC taking up all his time, or
(2) There won't be Deadwood movies because Milch will be pissed at HBO.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

FWIR, it seems #1 would be the case.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

A few things.

1) I also did not know Deadwood was set in a day per episode. Tells you how observant I am.

2) It sucks if the movies did not get made.

3) I have not watched JFC yet but have them tivoed up. Not sure if I will watch them or not.

4) It is weird that the Deadwood movies hinge on the renewal of JFC. As someone else asked, what is the hinge? If it is renewed no more Deadwood, or if it is not renewed no more Deadwood. I would assume the former, as the later seems very petty, and the former seems more like a lack of time and energy issue.

If JFC has to be canceled for four more hours of Deadwood I say cancel it.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Milch certainly has a distinctive writing style and it grates on me after awhile. I put up with it on NYPD and Deadwood because I enjoyed those shows (especially Deadwood). JFC, not so much. I conversation pauses and then one character says "anyways...". I hate that.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

marksman said:


> 4) It is weird that the Deadwood movies hinge on the renewal of JFC. As someone else asked, what is the hinge?


If JFC comes back for a second season, Deadwood is probably dead...that's what the execs said...

they also said Milch is exhausted from doing JFC and Deadwood would just be too much...

but as has been pointed out, Milch would also be unhappy if JFC is not renewed...

in other words, damned if you do & damned if you don't...


----------



## spciesla (Oct 9, 2004)

*Damn!*


----------



## Granny (Mar 29, 2005)

While I am a definite +1 on the "damn" sentiment, I also kind of feel meh about bringing back Deadwood after all this time (or whenever the movies would be finished). I don't know what they were thinking to not have those movies in the can when they wrapped the series. Certainly the actors were not going to just sit around and wait for Milch to pen a couple of new screen plays? So perhaps the promise of series-wrapping movies was just a ploy to keep fans from rioting when they couldn't come up with a boffo ending. ?


----------

